# shanxianse



## dodidoki (Apr 15, 2014)

The flower...


----------



## dodidoki (Apr 15, 2014)

ooops....too big....here is resized version.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 15, 2014)

Probably the only Cyp to have flowers quite that color - and your photos are accurate in that regard, at least on my monitor.


----------



## likespaphs (Apr 16, 2014)

what a wonderful color!


----------



## Dido (Apr 17, 2014)

Nice one


----------

